# Tax accountant for traders - seeking recommendations



## online.Bobby (22 October 2011)

Would be great to share a list of recommended accountants in various AU states who specialise in sole trader/partnership business structures for traders and investors.  

I'm based in Sydney and have started a trading partnership business, and would love a list of recommended accountants from traders on this forum.


----------



## bailx (26 October 2011)

Wow *Eam* I totally feel foryou there! I had no idea that there was an accountant specifically for trading. I my self use H&R Block,they tend to get the job done.
Although like you it would be an advantage to have an accountant for trading purposes, but to think it may also be expensive.
So if you ever thought about doing your accounting check this out, if don't already know;  http://www.sharesight.com.au/ 
 is this what your looking for?


----------



## danbradster (27 October 2011)

I do investing but not really trading.  ARB Accounting does my tax well.


----------



## bailx (2 November 2011)

http://maddernfinancial.com.au/accounting Found  this lot on my travels, looks and sounds like they know what there doing. More than happy to help, just send me 10%.:


----------



## online.Bobby (7 November 2011)

Thanks for the posts so far!


----------



## bailx (10 December 2011)

Hi Aem, me again , not sure how ya going with your top dog Accountant search. Although I sure you would have done alright with the the two sites I've send you already. Any way I was in your area and I came across these magazines (top notch) so figured I send you a link for the up and coming year.

http://majorgeeks.tradepub.com/free/w_inta05/prgm.cgi

Merry Christmas, all the best and good luck.

over and out!:


----------



## online.Bobby (14 December 2011)

Hi, thank you very much for the links thus far.  Very much appreciated.  I'll be contacting the accountant you mentioned in a previous post.  I already have Quicken as my accounting software so no need to change  
Have a great festive period ahead!


----------



## joea (14 December 2011)

aem said:


> Would be great to share a list of recommended accountants in various AU states who specialise in sole trader/partnership business structures for traders and investors.
> 
> I'm based in Sydney and have started a trading partnership business, and would love a list of recommended accountants from traders on this forum.




Hi.
Well you have just about bowled me over.
I would have thought that any accountant involved in taxation returns would be capable of doing tax for share trading. 
Obviously the only one not capable of doing it would the honorable Wayne Swan.
I do not think he understands the market  yet!. But give him time..20 years.

Yeah! I have had a couple of beers. The humidity is that high, its creating a boom behind my lawn mower. So I have to take on fluid at the end of each day.
joea


----------

